# Can someone explain Surge?



## Josho (Nov 27, 2014)

So lets say the app says:

SURGE 1.00x - 1.50x

On the map I see yellow areas, orange areas, red areas

how does that work? Like if I pick up a passenger from a yellow area, how much bonus will I make? and can I see somewhere if the fare was really a surge fare?


----------



## Neighbourly (Nov 23, 2014)

Don't even acknowledge the yellow areas, or the orange for the most part for that matter. A fare picked up in either of those are 1.00X. The red area will always have some sort of surge and it can be anything from 1.1X to 10X+ on crazy nights like new years eve. The surge could go away at any second, so its generally not worth driving out there for that specific one, though it could always surge again later. There can be multiple multipliers within one continuous red surging zone and you will see what each specific area is surging at on the map. At least that's common in Phoenix. I've not found a way to know the exact boundaries of each surge zone if there are two or more connected, and I have also not actually checked in the Waybill while on the actual trip if it shows what the multiplier is for that trip, though I'm sure someone else can answer that for you, but I do know that you can see what the multiplier was when you go into Recent Trips immediately after completing the trip.


----------



## Peter O' (Nov 18, 2014)

the boston fini district was surged thanksgiving week during the snow i made 500 bucks one night

suits at fidelity said ned lets them expense it thought it was funny

works for me

pray for snow


----------

